# Custom Black and Blue



## Simplex (Aug 6, 2013)

Its been awhile since I posted here and thought I would share this one that I completed last weekend. It is outfitted with a #6 Meister nib (medium) and the blank is my own creation (as is the case with all my custom pens).  Both the body and the front section are supported with 360 brass.  I think is adds to the durability of the pen and the threads engage more smoothly than what I have personally experienced with threaded PR.  More to come in future posts.  Questions and comments welcome.   Enjoy!


Specs:
Capped Length: 144mm (5.68 in.)
Uncapped Length: 129mm (5.07 in.)
Barrel Diameter: 12mm (.48 in.)
Cap Diameter: 14mm (.56 in.)
Material: Polyester Resin


----------



## mpmopc (Aug 6, 2013)

Nice color and good looking pen Phil


----------



## kruzzer (Aug 6, 2013)

great pen design and color


----------



## creativewriting (Aug 6, 2013)

looks great! Are the threads on the brass triple start? I like the brass and it's much easier to machine...at least for me!


----------



## BSea (Aug 6, 2013)

I like that a lot.  I'd like to see the inside of the cap too.  I've thought of doing something similar, but I didn't want the metal showing in the cap.  if the brass was recessed a bit, that would work, but it would leave the lib of the cap pretty thin.  Not a good thing with PR.

BTW, that's a great looking blank too. Did you reverse paint the blank, or paint the brass?

EDIT:  And how much does it weigh?


----------



## SteveG (Aug 6, 2013)

Gary!!
Your pen looks great! The style, the blank, and your attention to the unusual detail of the threaded brass core. Really great job.
Steve


----------



## Simplex (Aug 6, 2013)

creativewriting said:


> looks great! Are the threads on the brass triple start? I like the brass and it's much easier to machine...at least for me!



Thank you!  I actually used a M9x.75 tap and die for the brass portions (M12x.75 for the cap).  The threads are fine enough to appear as if they are triple start but at 1/6 the cost.  The brass worked out great.  The tube is just thick enough to be able to tap and create durable threads from.  I actually really like working with it.  I plan on creating all my pens this way given how well it turned out.


----------



## Simplex (Aug 6, 2013)

BSea said:


> I like that a lot.  I'd like to see the inside of the cap too.  I've thought of doing something similar, but I didn't want the metal showing in the cap.  if the brass was recessed a bit, that would work, but it would leave the lib of the cap pretty thin.  Not a good thing with PR.
> 
> BTW, that's a great looking blank too. Did you reverse paint the blank, or paint the brass?
> 
> EDIT:  And how much does it weigh?



Thanks!  I like it, too.  I make all my own blanks and use opaque pigments so no reverse painting is required; the blank looks like that all the way through .  I'm not sure how much it weighs.  The brass adds just enough weight so that it feels solid but not too heavy either.  I'll need to buy a small scale and weigh it.


----------

